

Get your PhD in JavaScript - dirtyaura
http://serialtrier.wordpress.com/2010/08/01/get-your-phd-in-javascript/

======
TNO
Ironically, if more people took the time to learn the language and the
browsers they wouldn't need to load a few hundred kb of [insert library] just
to validate a form. Those "10,000s of lines of client code" would be reduced
significantly.

